# Where Can I find a 4 way toggle switch????



## Figure8 Plowing (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to this site but not new to plowing. I am looking for a 4-way toggle switch like Jon Geer has in his half ton Chevy posted in this thread (http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=79368) I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction I have a Fisher Speed Cast plow set up and I am in the process of eliminating the belt driven pump and cable operated valve block and converting it over to a electric over hydraulic set up. I was thinking I could use a fisher standard electric joy stick from a mm1 or mm2 set up but I would prefer to just find a 4-way toggle to make my own switch set up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Jeff


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi Jeff, welcome to the site. You are needing a joystick, not a toggle switch. I'm trying to locate some. Do you know what the amperage capability is?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.feteriscomponents.com/usa/usa-joysticks-detail-industrial.htm

There ya go! I think they are prolly too big and expensive. Still looking.

What part of RI are you in?


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

you may want to check Mcmaster-carr


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Those aren't anything fancy, just Meyer Slick Stik's.

http://www.centralparts.com/Accessories/Plow-Controls/Meyer-Plow-Controls/Single-Lever-Control/9395/


----------



## Figure8 Plowing (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone for the help. I live in Newport, RI but I am originally from Jamestown, RI. I would say that the amperage draw would but about 20 amps max as the joy stick just needs to run the valve coils for left, right, up and down. This site has been a huge asset to me and building my plowing business.


----------



## Figure8 Plowing (Nov 1, 2009)

festerw;934505 said:


> Those aren't anything fancy, just Meyer Slick Stik's.
> 
> http://www.centralparts.com/Accessories/Plow-Controls/Meyer-Plow-Controls/Single-Lever-Control/9395/


I think this is what I have been looking for, thank you very much festerw.


----------



## JCByrd24 (Oct 19, 2005)

Beware that out of the box the Meyer stick does not have 2 contacts for each direction, only up and right. Down just has one for the float valve and left just as one for the motor solenoid. Depending on who's hydraulic unit you use you may need some wiring with diodes to over come this, for example if your unit runs only the pump (no valves) for raise, and uses valves and the pump for angling.


----------

